
What Termites Can Teach Us About Cooling Our Buildings - otterley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/26/science/termite-nest-ventilation.html
======
otterley
See also [https://www.nytimes.com/1997/02/13/garden/in-africa-
making-o...](https://www.nytimes.com/1997/02/13/garden/in-africa-making-
offices-out-of-an-anthill.html) (1997).

